# Clearing some confusion about insulated copper wire.



## hyderconsulting (Jun 18, 2007)

Insulated copper wiring is worth a lot of money as is. The problem is that a lot of people don't know this. Whenever I pick up a truck load of surplus computers from a school or computer shop I make sure to ask if they have any surplus computer cables also. Most people assume that I would not want it because the insulation has to be removed before I can sell it which is of course not true. I often make just as much money on the insulated wire compared to the computers I get in a truck load of surplus equipment. And the cables will have gold connectors on them to boot. If you pick up surplus computers and electronics from someone be sure to get the cables too. If they have computers then they have cables to run them. They are there.

The other confusing thing about insulated wiring is it's scrap value. Generally there are about four scrap grades of insulated wiring at a typical scrap yard. Coax cable is the lowest in value (No. 4), about 5 to 10 cents a pound, then light wiring like phone cable (No. 3) about 20 to 25 cents a pound. The next grade up has a lot more copper in it like power cords and so on (No. 2), figure some where between 50 to 70 cents a pound. The heaviest copper cables like battery cables, welding cables, and heavy grounding cable (No. 1) make up the last scrap grade at over a dollar per pound. Now you need to give me a lot of latitude about the values quoted here for copper scrap prices float up and down a lot and the scrap yards have a wide range of opinions as far as what is considered No. 1 insulated wire, No 2. insulated wire and so on. And as a result of all of this the confusion abounds at times. The scrap yard I take my insulated wire to lumps grades 1, 2, and 3 together (at the small weight scale only!) and pays at the higher insulated grade price to simplify the matter to them. They don't want to have to take the time to grade out every small box of wiring they buy so they pay for it at the No. 1 insulated copper price since most of what they get in is heavier wiring anyhow. Most of what I come up with is the lighter and medium weight wiring so I'm getting paid No. 1 prices for No. 2 and No. 3 grade wiring. Most scrap yards grade out each wiring purchase and can downgrade your wiring easily if too much light stuff is mixed in with heavier cables and wires. Be careful!!! Check closely what is going on with how your scrap buyer handles the insulated wiring he purchases. It will help optimize your return on your sales.


----------



## gogoldgold (Jun 23, 2007)

Do you need to break the whole wires before selling them?Because I have many wires remove from computer.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 23, 2007)

You just need to clip the connector ends, they probably have gold plated pins anyway, so you just save those. Any wire that is thick enough to strip the insulation really easy is worth doing to get #1 copper. 
But all the smaller stuff isn't worth doing that, and it really adds up fast.
The last time I sold my wire I got $1.40 for insulated, $3.00 for #1 (clean)
I even save the brass from the recepticle ends, it all adds up in the end.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 23, 2007)

If you produce enough wire to justify the cost. You could use a wire granulator that will process wire out the yazoo. NOT a wire stripper, but a granulator. It seperates the wire from the plastic and then you can sell each for the value. 

That's what the scrap yard does with it or else the processor above him does.

I got an old video somewhere on cd i will try and find it.


Ralph


----------



## hyderconsulting (Jun 23, 2007)

Ralph, I saw a video once of a granulator in action at a recycling plant in Atlanta. What I remember is that the machine was the size of a tractor trailer. Now that was some time ago and what they use now is could be a lot smaller in size. Granulated copper does bring about the best price there is for scrap copper on the market. If someone could make a granulating unit small enough and cheap enough to sell to the private person you would really have a hot selling item. Regards, Chris.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah they are that big to. I found a link for a small one. To me at least. lol
I have actually seen them smaller than this one by half. It has been a few years since i was in the scrap business. The company that made it was not one of those big public companies. I think it went for around 10-12 thousand then. But at todays copper price it would pay for its self. I base this on a constant feed theory though. You have to have the supply to feed it. They have a hell of a hunger.

Ralph

VIDEO
http://www.jmcrecycling.com/video.php?pID=111&dlType=open


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice,

Would be great to know how it worked and try to DIY one of these.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 17, 2008)

My people told me that to be considered #1 copper, the wires need to be at least 16 gauge. Is this true or the typical line of BS?


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 17, 2008)

Around my parts, number 1 is bright clean copper, at least #16 but they try and get away with calling that size number 2, at #14 there is no attempt to do that.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Aug 21, 2008)

aflacglobal said:


> Yeah they are that big to. I found a link for a small one. To me at least. lol
> I have actually seen them smaller than this one by half. It has been a few years since i was in the scrap business. The company that made it was not one of those big public companies. I think it went for around 10-12 thousand then. But at todays copper price it would pay for its self. I base this on a constant feed theory though. You have to have the supply to feed it. They have a hell of a hunger.
> 
> Ralph
> ...



I'm actually looking into purchasing a smaller one... this unit is one of the best looking ones I have seen with the smallest "footprint".. only trouble is you can't just call and buy one.. you gotta call them they take your number, have a rep call you, then they don't take you serious because you don't have some gigantic recycling operation (although I have put in for a business license here in NH).. I believe they send people out to install it and they have training and stuff that goes along with the package, a bit of a pain in the arse, but I have access to boat-loads of copper, so for me it will be worth it, in fact I may be able to do this as a full time deal and make a career out of it (seriously.. I have years worth of work looking at me.. IF.. I can afford the machine and get it.. that's the major sticking point right now..) I have no idea what it costs at the moment, I'm STILL waiting to hear back from the rep.. but I'll kee you updated when I do..

the video is here...

http://www.nexgenbalers.com/videoProspector-1.htm


----------



## Lionhead (May 10, 2009)

Does anyone know what the current market price is for granulated copper, or does anyone have a link to the daily prices for this type of copper? Also, can anyone offer any suggestions as to what type of industries would be interested in purchasing granulated copper from scrap insulated copper wires?


----------



## pinman (May 11, 2009)

Try this site.


http://www.universalwrecking.com/Sections-read-31.html


----------



## leavemealone (May 11, 2009)

Kitco has a tab for base metal prices.It won't have the price for granulated copper,but Im sure its extremely close.Just so you guys know,it also lists the current market price for a lot of different base metals.
Johnny


----------



## Lionhead (May 11, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking, that it should be pretty close to the market spot price of copper. Thanks for the link. Would you guys happen to know who would be the biggest consumers/buyers of the granulated copper?


----------



## patrick6411 (May 12, 2009)

Ok I am new here so don't flame me here guys please. But I have an ideal. Why not melt our copper down and put it in bar form? Wouldn't that also burn that plastic off? Our would this be way to expensive?


----------



## Platdigger (May 12, 2009)

Yes, way to expencive.
Plus the scrap dealers already know the purity of copper wire.
The bars they would not.
If you have mass volume, a chopper(granulator) would be better.
Randy


----------



## nicknitro (May 13, 2009)

Not to mention the nasty fumes you would be subjecting everyone else to burning of the insulation. LOL

I have seen Harold and other's post, chemically dissolved copper is hard to get rid of to perspective scrap buyers. I don't know if they are worried about contaminates when melting or what.

Nick

P.S. I have seen other machines which just cut the insulation of of bigger wires, the downside is, I believe you have to cut the wire into smaller lengths.


----------



## scrapdealer (May 14, 2009)

Just make yourself one of these for a couple of hundred dollars.
Photo shows it processing aluminium transformer tape but it does insulated copper wire like a dream.
one guy feeding it, one old woman stripping plastic off = 500kg a day...!


----------



## koebeef (Jun 8, 2009)

There is a company called Gensco, they have offices in both USA and Canada and I know they sell new and used machinery to do this and many other things. 

A thing to note, if you have a good connection, the chinese buy the insulated wire so close to market value that it isn't worth it to bother skinning or making chops. Their labour costs about as much for a week as we spend on coffee. I was don there, the workers make 50$ USD per week and work 12 hour days minimum and are afraid to lose their jobs so they work like dogs.


----------



## hyderconsulting (Jun 17, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind always about selling scrap metals is that if you have a very large amount of any kind of scrap metal someone somewhere will be interested in buying it. If you collect a ton or two of these copper chops you could advertise it and they will come looking for you. The more you have, the more seriously they take you as a potential seller. Of course a ton is a lot to try to store up. What koebeef says about the chinese buying the insulated wire is true. It's difficult to substantiate stripping insulated wire (especially the small size stuff) when they pay a lot for it with the insulation on. Regards, Chris Hyder.


----------



## Refiner232121 (Jul 15, 2009)

I was wondering how pure is copper that is used for making wires
I am guessing its 100% pure copper


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 16, 2009)

Of necessity, copper used for making wire is very (electrolytic) pure. The slightest contamination effects conductivity. 

Harold


----------



## Refiner232121 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Harold 
Thanks for your help
Can you tell me how to clean copper.
sometimes it does not need any cleaning
but other times there is things like glue on it
I thought maybe alcohol


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 17, 2009)

If incineration is a consideration, I'd do it that way. Once incinerated, the original color of the copper wire can be restored by a pickle in dilute sulfuric acid. That will dissolve the oxides, but won't touch the base metal. The wire will now be dead soft, by the way. If some work hardening would be desirable, incineration isn't the way to go. 

You may have some luck simply washing the wire with a strong solvent, but I expect you won't achieve the desired goal. 

If you have a specific thing in mind, it might not hurt to make mention. 

Harold


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Harold
Thanks for your help
I don't have particular reason for asking
Its because copper is a metal that very much in demand by jewelers,and also other crafts people as well
Most of the times people sell copper wires.
Sometimes you see them in the garbage
I am thinking if I can profit from all this.
Thanks again for you help


----------



## Refiner232121 (Aug 19, 2009)

How should copper wire be bought for.
I know there are different grades


----------



## golddie (Aug 19, 2009)

I found this for scrap that they pay



> http://www.blurtit.com/q315892.html
> 
> There are many grades of scrap copper. Some basic price ranges are provided below.
> 
> ...



Here on this site
http://www.kitcometals.com/
these look like the market price
for copper 
2.7612 per pound us dollars

So the scrap value is anywhere from 20 cents a pound to 1.35 per pound
I hop I am right 
Please correct me folks if there is a mistake


----------



## hyderconsulting (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm afraid your price range is on the low side. I checked prices today in my area in Southeast Tennessee and No. 1 Bright Copper is $2.42 per pound and No. 2 Bright is $2.24. The insulated is running probably around $1.40 per pound. I'll know for sure by tomorrow for I have some to sell at the yard in the morning. Also in my area Sheet Aluminum is 37 cents per pound, Cast Aluminum is 30 cents per pound and Aluminum cans are 48 cents per pound. That's a pretty good price for cans which I haven't seen in some time. Clean Stainless Steel is above 70 cents per pound. Shredable Steel (computer cases) are around 7 1/2 cents per pound.
Now keep a couple of things in mind please about what I've said previously. When I originally posted this article it was May of 2007 so the market is different now. Also I've found that in my area I live in prices paid tend to be on the high side (Praise the Lord!)compared to other places in the country. I wouldn't be surprised that in some other place such as South Carolina they average 40 cents lower per pound for No. 1 Copper. Do not go by any posting on the internet (mine included) on what the current prices are. You have to get out the phone book and look up the scrap yards close to you and call them for what they are paying. Then go and visit them and see what they call No. 1 Bright or No. 2 Insulated. Every scrap yard has some variance in how they grade and pay on the different scrap types. In other words don't assume they all follow some standard type of grading and priceing. They don't. If you get to know the yards then you will know how they work which will benefit you the most. Regards, Chris Hyder.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 27, 2009)

Glad to see you Chris. 8)


----------



## hyderconsulting (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, Palladium. I made a mistake about the previously posted price for insulated wire being $1.40 per pound. I should have put $1.04 per pound. My apologies. I'm a little dyslexic at times. I did sell some insulated wiring and got $1.08 per pound this morning. Most of it being No. 2 grade. Regards, Chris Hyder.


----------



## RajunCajun84 (Oct 30, 2009)

I local scrap yard actually refused alot of wire I tried to drop off. They told me that they would accept it as soon as I burnt it and came back. If you have the time, strip them. If you burn it (tree huggers stop reading here) keep in mind the potency of burning plastic. You will want to be miles deep into country land, and far from any people. Cut all connectors off. Brass is worth saving, plastic connectors may have gold in them. If they do not, trash them. Good luck


----------



## goldnugget77 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for that info RajunCajun84 .
From now on to more paying money for copper wire that is thick in plastic and thin in copper wire.


----------



## qst42know (Nov 6, 2009)

My local scrap yard down grades burnt wire in any size. 

It pays to call or stop in to your local scrap yard and inquire about their buying policies.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 7, 2009)

thats becouse they probably use something like this:

http://www.jmcrecycling.com/products/cable/the-matrix-150t-compact-cable-granulation-plant
/nice videos/
a year or so ago when I rang them they were looking for about 40-50k £ for that little wonder.


----------



## butcher (Nov 7, 2009)

burning the copper wire would ruin alot of the copper as oxidized copper, and if it is small fine stranded you will have alot of Copper Oxide in ashes, maybe burning up more profit than selling with insulation, not to mention enviromental concerns, or possible polution fine's. stripping the stuff in winter by the wood stove on cold winter days, while price is down the pile will grow, fine stuff to hard to strip sell as is, you would just burn up to green dust anyway.


----------



## gold4mike (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a stack of copper bus bars that were apparently too close to my warm pot of pins dissolving in HCl. The copper is now covered in green dust. What's the best / quickest way to clean them? Dilute H2SO4, wire wheel?


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 13, 2009)

A quick wash in HCl followed by a rinse with fresh water and a little minor scrubbing with an old toothbrush will clean them up nicely. 

Be sure you dry them off well afterward.

Once the green is gone, If you want them to shine (for a little while anyway) some 220 grit sandpaper will do the trick.

Steve


----------



## pesco (Jul 16, 2011)

after polishing it will stay shiny for longer if you rub some car wax on it :mrgreen:


----------



## rasanders22 (Jul 17, 2011)

Please keep in mind that many states have laws against buying stripped Cu wire. Arizona is pretty strict when it comes to laws regarding the sale of scrap metals. Although some places are more strict than others, I would advise against stripping wire without first finding out if you can legally sell it. 

Also note that if you are a legal business with a tax ID #, you can get around these laws. 

I have noticed that in my search for electroncis, I usually end up with more steel, Aluminum, and Copper than gold. Ive made a lot more selling off my Cu wire than I have gold. (actually havnt made any money of gold yet, I am just saving it up still)


----------



## Photobacterium (Dec 21, 2011)

gogoldgold said:


> Do you need to break the whole wires before selling them?Because I have many wires remove from computer.



with battery cables, often the connectors are copper plated steel. so, the old magnet test.

the cables that come off the power supply are valuable too, usually you can put them in a 30%/ 35% copper bin.

the super-skinny cables that hook up the reset button, for example, have a decent copper/ weight ratio, AND they are super skinny. not a lot of weight, not worth spending much extra time on. i think it's good to cut the 'crap' off them (switches speakers LED's etc.) and to put them in a *separate *box. you don't want the metal guy rejecting your entire lot (or offering you less) because it has a wire-type he's not familiar with.

the power cables that plug into the power supply are where the money's at. they usually grade 50% and get about 90 cents a pound these days.


one other thing that's important - to ask how much they're paying for a grade BEFORE they toss it 'in the pile'. i've had places give me 10% copper for a box full - and another place pays 50% for the same exact mixture. it doesn't mean the first guy is ripping me off - he just may not be familiar with the wire types, or they might have a different buyer. but it is the difference between $10 and $2 for a box of wire.


----------



## Geo (Dec 22, 2011)

copper scrap in Alabama, as far as i know (and I've sold alot of copper) carries no restrictions. here its ok to sell burned wire. it seems the possession of materials burned in open air isn't illegal, only the burning, but then again you have to be caught in the act. when i first sold copper i was a maintenance man and saved wire from the houses i worked on. i would burn the wire in my back yard with black smoke roiling until the fire marshal showed up. i started to put it out and he said to let it burn as it didn't like much and stood there with my wife and i and told us jokes until it went out. at the time i lived in the middle of the city.


----------

